
The world is on lockdown. So where are all the carbon emissions coming from? - dredmorbius
https://grist.org/climate/the-world-is-on-lockdown-so-where-are-all-the-carbon-emissions-coming-from/
======
tonyedgecombe
_So where are all those emissions coming from? For one thing, utilities are
still generating roughly the same amount of electricity — even if more of it’s
going to houses instead of workplaces._

I see that as a positive, we already know how to shift electricity production
to low carbon technologies and many parts of the world are already doing so.
Transport is much harder to deal with.

~~~
dx034
Exactly that. We don't need to replace every car or plane out there. If we're
able to build a renewable electricity grid and shift heating to using that
clean electricity instead of gas or oil, we can save much more than by using
electric transportation. But for that we'd need more clean electricity supply
which isn't intermittent or can work as storage.

------
anarchop
The bleak reality is that living standards need to fall in developing
economies to reduce global carbon emissions, at least with current
technologies. Otherwise, increased living standards in developing economies
will replace the developed economies reduced emissions due to sheer population
size and growth.

~~~
baggy_trough
People in all countries will be so desperate for work that they won't give a
damn about carbon emissions.

~~~
anarchop
I think this describes developing economies generally. Basic housing and food
is what people need work for.

